

Python is Dead Long Live Julia - apples2apples
https://conference.scipy.org/scipy2014/schedule/presentation/74/

======
ihnorton
Note that the actual title of the talk is "Introduction to Julia". This is not
the first time Julia will be presented at SciPy, and the SciPy community has
been very welcoming.

------
justncase80
For the curious, this appears to be the Julia-lang homepage:
[http://julialang.org/](http://julialang.org/)

------
galvanist
Hyperbolic title considering that David Sanders is giving two Presentations at
the upcoming SciPy 2014:

The wonderful world of scientific computing with Python Sunday 8 a.m.–noon in
Room 101

Introduction to Julia Monday 1 p.m.–5 p.m. in Room 101

